

Google PageRank visualized - jacquesm
http://ww.com/pagerank.php

======
jacquesm
A small demo of how google pagerank works, this throws up a fictive 8 page
'web' with a bunch of links between the pages and then calculates pagerank.

Sometimes pagerank can be very counterintuitive, I've found cases where adding
a single outbound link to a page actually increased(!) the pagerank of that
page.

The numbers next to the arrowheads are the pagerank contributions coming in to
that node.

To make the display easier to read there are no bi-directional links in the
networks generated.

Pages without outgoing links have their outputs evenly distributed across all
the other pages.

I hope I got it right :)

